# Wilfa Svart grinder settings blog



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Handy blog from Square Mile about grind size/settings on the Wilfa Svart.

http://www.squaremileblog.com/2018/06/26/wilfa-grind-size-guide/


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

That pretty much confirms what I've read elsewhere but doesn't match up with my experience.

I only use it for size 1 v60 and I'm right in the middle of filter for a correct extraction. I'm not sure if I should be worried about this or not.


----------



## Goram (Jan 6, 2017)

Feel the same as above. I've been landing in the dead on filter or just below for bigger 02 v60s. May have something to do with the different filters available?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

At least I'm not alone then.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't really help much with that but I do know the filters that are made in Holland take longer to drain than the ones made in Japan. I had some Dutch made ones and they took about 45 seconds to a minute longer to drain.


----------



## Donegali (Feb 26, 2018)

cold war kid said:


> That pretty much confirms what I've read elsewhere but doesn't match up with my experience.
> 
> I only use it for size 1 v60 and I'm right in the middle of filter for a correct extraction. I'm not sure if I should be worried about this or not.


I wouldn't be worried, at the end of the day it's the flavour that counts and my experiences recently with the V60 has shown quite a difference in grind sizes over different coffees. It didn't help that the original filter papers I had were seemingly clogging up and even on the coarsest setting, I couldn't stop over extracting. A change of filters has now sorted that out. However, my local roasters coffee seems to prefer a grind at about French Press while another prefers anywhere between Filter and Aeropress. I really wish they had added a numerical scale to the settings as this would help with getting consistent grind settings, instead of 1 click past the A in Aeropress.


----------



## HardT (Jul 6, 2018)

The Wilfa makes a great pot of coffee. Why? The same reason that the Technivorm does. The main reason is that they both have more powerful heating elements. That means the water gets to the correct temperature sooner and stays there. A cheap coffee maker (e.g. Mr. Coffee, Black & Decker) uses an underpowered element that has the first half of the water go through too cold and the second half goes through too hot. That leaves you with weak but burned coffee. There are other things the Wilfa and the Technivorm do but the heating element is the main part of it.


----------



## Netdog (Jun 11, 2021)

What setting for an electric drip coffee maker? Please?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Start at filter setting and then adjust for taste. If you find it too bitter move the adjustment more towards french press I.e coarser.


----------



## Netdog (Jun 11, 2021)

lake_m said:


> Start at filter setting and then adjust for taste. If you find it too bitter move the adjustment more towards french press I.e coarser.


 Thank you!


----------

